# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Biljana i beba trebaju samo 3000kn za kupnju kućice

## bucka

uplatit cu nesto kunica!!!

----------


## ornela_m

Sutra ide i od nas dodatni prilog.

----------


## Lulu

uplatila!

----------


## ornela_m

Super... nadam se samo da ce sve ovo stici do njih na vrijeme...

----------


## Kate76

ne znam jesam li propustila nešto, ne pušta mi nalog jer nemam sjedište i adresu, šta da napišem? (e-zaba u pitanju)

----------


## TinnaZ

Kloštar Podravski, možeš i u ulicu Kloštar Podravski

----------


## Hera

Samo da provjerim prije uplate, na broj računa primatelja upišem račun banke, a u poziv na br 02 i njen štedni račun, sam dobro skužila?

----------


## Lulu

dobro si skužila, hera. 02 u onu malu kućicu kod poziva na broj.
a zašto se ovaj topic ne montira negdje gdje bi ga pročitalo više forumaša (kamo s ovim, npr.)? moderatorice?

----------


## Hera

Thanx Lulu, uplaćeno!

Ako treba ispis naloga kome mailati, faxati.. (pošto se nešto pisalo o tome na drugom topiću), samo mi javite.

----------


## ivano2

Dobro pitanje LULU!
I ja molim administratore da nam pomognu alarmirati forumašice/forumaše! 
Isto tako predlažem da se vodi neka evidencija uplata tako da znamo koliko je uplaćeno - pa ako nije problem sve koje ste uplatile molim vas pošaljite mi mejl (bolje nego pm) sa iznosom.

----------


## apricot

> a zašto se ovaj topic ne montira negdje gdje bi ga pročitalo više forumaša (kamo s ovim, npr.)? moderatorice?


zato što se ovaj podforum zove "Druge udruge i pojedinci u akciji" i služi upravo ovome što se sada na ovome topicu događa.   :Heart:  

"Kamo s ovim" služi za teme za koje se ne zna kamo pripadaju, a ova pomoć za Biljanu je itekako prepoznatljiva.





> Isto tako predlažem da se vodi neka evidencija uplata tako da znamo koliko je uplaćeno - pa ako nije problem sve koje ste uplatile molim vas pošaljite mi mejl (bolje nego pm) sa iznosom.


ivano, ne znam kako drugi o tome razmišljaju, ali ovo mi se ne čini kao dobra ideja.
zašto zbrajati, neka zbraja ona kojoj to ide.

mislim da su naši forumaši već toliko puta pokazali koliko im je srce; prikupljalo se za toliko njih da je to i nenabrojivo: Mariji iz Gline smo napunili kuću i namještajem i namirnicama, slali smo božićne paketiće po domovima, prikupljali novac za mnogu bolesnu djecu, Anćicinom Filipu slali igračke, Leonarda nam je svima kao vlastito dijete... Nema gdje se nismo davali.

A sve anonimno.

Ja vjerujem da će i pomoć za Biljanu biti dostatna...

 :Love:

----------


## Mukica

evo - premjestila sam na Kamo s ovim

ivano2 - oprosti, ali ja ti prva necu poslati mejl s uplacenim iznosom jer ne vidim zasto bi to cinila
onaj tko zeli pomoci - pomoci ce i Biljana ce novce dobiti bez obzira na tvoju evidenciju

----------


## ivano2

OK, hvala na premještanju. 
Sa popisom nisam mislila ništa loše - kako je rok za prikupljanje novca 10.07. (možda nam produže do kraja idućeg tjedna - ali nije sigurno) htjela sam samo vidjeti kakvo će stanje biti na taj dan - pa ako prifali da mogu odreagirati...Ali ako to ne smatrate dobrom idejom - nikom ništa, zaboravite da sam to uopće predložila.

----------


## ms. ivy

cure, oprostite na loptanju - ovaj topic se sasvim uklapa u podforum "druge udruge i pojedinci u akciji". svi koji žele, vidjet će ga ovdje. kao i dosad, vjerujem da će forum pokazati da ima veliko srce.

----------


## Lulu

curke, meni svejedno gdje je topic. napravila sam ono što sam željela i mogla. jedino mi se čini da ostali baš ne posjećuju ovaj pdf. možda grješim.

----------


## Amalthea

Pa gle, mislim da većina posjetitelja foruma klikne na opciju "prikaži postove od mog zadnjeg posjeta", a onda ovaj topic svako malo bude na popisu.   :Smile:  

(pa topic ipak ima preko 500 klikova)   :Kiss:

----------


## kailash

meni neće prihvatiti uplatu kad stavim poziv na broj broj njenog štednog računa, kaže mi da poziv na broj nije ispravan :?

----------


## TinnaZ

probaj mijenjati u maloj kućici model, 02, 12 itd.

----------


## ornela_m

> Pa gle, mislim da većina posjetitelja foruma klikne na opciju "prikaži postove od mog zadnjeg posjeta", a onda ovaj topic svako malo bude na popisu.   
> 
> (pa topic ipak ima preko 500 klikova)


I ja se nadam da je tako. 
(Evo pokusaja da drzimo topic pri vrhu...)

----------


## LiNa ČoKoLiNa

Molim mogu li ja dobiti njen broj štednog računa? Dali se to tako malo ljudi odazvalo da se pomogne Biljani i bebeku ili se to meni samo čini?

----------


## TinnaZ

nešto se dogodilo s topicem, mislim da su moderatorice odrezale cijeli prvi dio gdje je broj računa i link na cijelu priču o Biljani i bebi.

----------


## ornela_m

Da, mislim da je bio preseljavan s jednog PDF na drugi.

Evo detalja:
originalna tema bila je Pomoć mladoj nezaposlenoj mami

Za uplate:
*
Biljana je otvorila štednu knjižicu u Hrvatskoj poštanskoj banci
Račun banke 2390001-1070000029
Štedni račun 1124073771
Ime: Biljana Radelić
*

Za druge oblike pomoci (oprema za bebu, odjeca za mamu) adresu mozete dobiti pp-om.

----------


## LiNa ČoKoLiNa

Zar će se uspjeti skupiti novci ?? Ajde MAME dajte neki prilog ,pa nečemo valjda dopustiti da ostanu bez krova nad glavom i ovak im je preteško!!!!

----------


## BHany

uplaćeno

----------


## Kate76

Uplaćeno, nadam se da će Biljana doći do kućice i zadržati svoje dijete!

----------


## Christy

Uplaceno.
Puno srece zelimo!  :Love:

----------


## LiNa ČoKoLiNa

UPLAĆENO!!!!
 ljudi dobrog srca pomozimo im ja znam da kad se svi udružimo po malo postići čemo svoj cilj...ajde za maloga  :Saint:

----------


## LiNa ČoKoLiNa

Nemogu vjerovati da nitko u dva sata nije rekao da će pomoći svojim skromnim prilogom ,pa mame zamislite se samo da ste vi  u takvoj situaciji sa bebom bez ikoga  :Sad:

----------


## TinnaZ

a da ponovo iskopiraš kratki sažetak slučaja (onaj koji je  nestao), ljudi ne znaju o čemu se radi
linkove rijetko tko čita

----------


## apricot

> Nemogu vjerovati da nitko u dva sata nije rekao da će pomoći svojim skromnim prilogom ,pa mame zamislite se samo da ste vi  u takvoj situaciji sa bebom bez ikoga


Lina, ja te molim da ne prozivaš ljude: ima nas mnogo koji ne "lijepimo" na forum svoje uplate.

kako sam prije napisala, naše forumašice su do sada toliko puta pomogle da se ne može ni nabrojati.
a još sam i zaboravila da se upravo ovdje skupio novac za kupnju dva aparata potrebna za medicinski potpomognutu oplodnju.

svim korisnicima našega Foruma,   :Heart:

----------


## Natasa30

> LiNa ČoKoLiNa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nemogu vjerovati da nitko u dva sata nije rekao da će pomoći svojim skromnim prilogom ,pa mame zamislite se samo da ste vi  u takvoj situaciji sa bebom bez ikoga 
> 
> 
> Lina, ja te molim da ne prozivaš ljude: ima nas mnogo koji ne "lijepimo" na forum svoje uplate.
> 
> kako sam prije napisala, naše forumašice su do sada toliko puta pomogle da se ne može ni nabrojati.
> ...


Apri  :Heart:   :Heart:  

I nema potrebe za slanjem masovnih pp-ova sa linkom na topik.

----------


## TinnaZ

cure sa respektabilnim brojem postova, sjetite se da nti vi niste znale kako forum funkcionira kada ste imale 63 posta

Lina je, sigurna sam, mislila da nitko osim cura sa topica nije ništa uplatio

Slanje pp-ova mislim da nikome ne smeta, a kome smeta neka zamoli pošiljatelja da mu ne šalje.

----------


## LiNa ČoKoLiNa

ja samo želim pomoči koliko god mogu ,a stvarno neznam što tu vas tako vrijeđa puno ljudi nije ni znalo za tu temu i zahvalilo mi se što sam im javila...stvarno pretjerujete !!!! najbolje da se držim postrani .

----------


## Lulu

> ima nas mnogo koji ne "lijepimo" na forum svoje uplate.


ma. teško i za komentirat. nitko od nas ne lijepi svoju uplatu da bi mu se pljeskalo nego zato jer takve stvari obično povuku za sobom i druge ljude da reagiraju.

----------


## Frida

> Nemogu vjerovati da nitko u dva sata nije rekao da će pomoći svojim skromnim prilogom ,pa mame zamislite se samo da ste vi  u takvoj situaciji sa bebom bez ikoga


Zbog čega bi itko išta rekao? Kada se pojavi takva situacija ja prva djelujem, ne pričam.

[size=1]Što se tiče evidencije uplata je se držim one "neka vam ne zna lijevica što čini desnica" tj. ako nekome i pomognem ne razglašavam to na sva zvona.[/size]

----------


## apricot

ja se stvarno ne želim prepucavati, pogotovo na topicu kojemu je svrha bila - humanost i pomoć.

ali ako dobijem desetak pp-ova u kojem me se obavještava da ih netko maltretira linkovima na ovaj i još jedan topic i da se "žica" pomoć, onda mislim da imam pravo zamoliti da to ne radite.

Imajte povjerenja i u nas ostale, da želimo pomoći jednako koliko i vi.
Na neki drugačiji način.

 :Heart:

----------


## disciplina

da li je netko u kontaktu sa Biljanom? jel se skuplja lova? 
jel zna netko šta? :/

----------


## Kate76

Potpisujem Lulu. Komentar o ljepljenju vrijeđa.

----------


## Kate76

Također me zanima s obzirom da je sutra 10. jel akcija uspjela. toplo se nadam da je.

----------


## TinnaZ

ako je ntko uplatio *bez poziva na broj*, ta uplata nije sjela.
Obavijest da uplata nije sjela neće dobiti niti uplatitelj niti primatelj, novac sjedi na računu banke dok netko ne pita za njega.
Obzirom da ne znamo niti brojčano koliko je uplata trebalo biti, ne možemo prekontrolirati niti po tom ključu.

Dakle, kod HPB se prvo uplaćuje na žiro-račun banke (zajednički), a ono što se upisuje u poziv na broj je ustvari broj štednog računa od Biljane. Ako se taj poziv na broj ne upiše, njoj ne sjedne na račun. Glupavo, ali tako je.

----------


## ornela_m

Imamo li ikakvih vijesti?

----------


## TinnaZ

Biljani je do danas sjelo 1690kn.
Kaparu je dala 500kn.
Fali joj još 810kn. Vlasnik kućice se buni zbog roka, kaže joj da je jučer rekla danas, a danas sutra i da laže. 
I morati će platiti 500kn bilježnika (nije mi jasno za kaj), eventualno bi možda dijelila bilježnika pola/pola sa prodavateljem.
Pitala je neku ženu da joj posudi 1000kn, a žena traži na to 200kn kamate kod vraćanja (s tim da nije sigurna na kako dugo bi joj to posudila).
Pomoć od Centra za socijalni rad će dobiti oko 20-25 u mjesecu (onih 600kn).

----------


## TinnaZ

ja ću imati sljedeći tjedan namještaj (stariji) iz jedne kuće, vlasnici žele da se to isprazni (ako se nitko ne javi, baciti će ga).
*Ako ima netko na forumu tko može ustupiti kamiončić Varaždin-Đurđevac, molim da se javi* .
Imam i dvije deke koje bih joj dala, našlo bi se možda i kakvo suđe, te obuća i odjeća za bebicu.

----------


## Mukica

Tinna, jesi ti vidjela tu _kucu_... mene muci skroz kakva je to kuca za 3000 kn i nece li biljana istrest te novce nekome i opet ostat na cesti...

----------


## TinnaZ

nisam, da mogu otišla bih
a obzirom da ne mogu, radije ću riskirati pomoći, nego iz opreza ne pomoći

Razgovarala sam s Biljanom, djeluje skroz smireno i normalno, pristojno i malo nesigurno.
Jasno joj je da ne smije isplatiti kuću osim kod bilježnika pri potpisu ugovora. Ja sam joj rekla da može kupiti i u NN ugovor.
Ne znam za što je 500kn, toliko ne bi trebao koštati ovjera potpisa.
Poreza na promet bi trebala biti oslobođena (zaboravila sam joj to reći, a sigurno ne zna).

Rekla je da ju je zvao netko iz Večernjeg, i da bi ona odbila ako smije (rekla sam joj da naravno smije, i da bih i ja bila oprezna sa izaženjem u novine).

----------


## BHany

Ovjera potpisa prodavatelja kod javnog bilježnika košta oko 50 kn...mislim 46,60 kn (za 4 primjerka ugovora)  :? . Jedino ako javni bilježnik sastavlja ugovor, onda je to neka veća cijena, ali i sama si rekla da može uzeti ugovor u NN.

----------


## paci

Ovjera potpisa je 46 kn. S tim da bilježnik ne jamči za ništa - možeš ovjeriti da je crno bijelo i obrnuto.
500 kn može biti jedino sastavljanje ugovora, što čisto sumnjam da bi dotični prodavatelj tražio (ne treba se on zaštititi, već ona).

----------


## TinnaZ

to sam joj rekla prekjučer za NN (ako je skužila razliku između ovjere potpisa, ugovora iz NN i ugovora od bilježnika), trebalo bi joj ponovo spomenuti.
Nakon toga bi trebala ići na poreznu prijaviti kupoprodaju, i dati zahtjev za oslobođenje od poreza.
Ako joj sve odjednom istrabunjam, imam osjećaj da pola neće poloviti.
Pitala sam je za jedan dokumenat da li je dizala novi (za porodiljnu naknadu), rekla je da nije i provjereno istina je. Samo mislim da joj taj stari neće vrijediti i da je morala dati novi. Da joj sad samo ne odbiju zahtjev zbog toga (možda službenica nije niti gledala datume).

I ne znam kako se uopće doveze svaki dan do Đurđevca, bez novaca. I šta jede.

----------


## BHany

> Pitala sam je za jedan dokumenat da li je dizala novi (za porodiljnu naknadu), rekla je da nije i provjereno istina je. Samo mislim da joj taj stari neće vrijediti i da je morala dati novi. Da joj sad samo ne odbiju zahtjev zbog toga (možda službenica nije niti gledala datume).


Ne znam točno na šta misliš, ali svoj zahtjev, uvijek može dopuniti, pa nek odnese potreban dokument novijeg datuma i neće joj odbiti zahtjev (ako je samo do toga). U svakom upravnom (i neupravnom) postupaku je sam referent dužan poslati poziv za dopunu podnositelju zahtjeva prije nego ga odbije.

----------


## ornela_m

> ...
> Fali joj još 810kn. ...
> I morati će platiti 500kn bilježnika...



Skrecem opet paznju na ono sto je TinnaZ napisala o tom nes(p)retnom pozivu na broj.




> ako je ntko uplatio *bez poziva na broj*, ta uplata nije sjela.
> Obavijest da uplata nije sjela neće dobiti niti uplatitelj niti primatelj, novac sjedi na računu banke dok netko ne pita za njega.
> Obzirom da ne znamo niti brojčano koliko je uplata trebalo biti, ne možemo prekontrolirati niti po tom ključu.
> 
> Dakle, kod HPB se prvo uplaćuje na žiro-račun banke (zajednički), a ono što se upisuje u poziv na broj je ustvari broj štednog računa od Biljane. Ako se taj poziv na broj ne upiše, njoj ne sjedne na račun. Glupavo, ali tako je.

----------


## mommy_plesačica

> Tinna, jesi ti vidjela tu _kucu_... mene muci skroz kakva je to kuca za 3000 kn i nece li biljana istrest te novce nekome i opet ostat na cesti...


Ovo je meni u glavi otkad sam vidjela ovaj topic. Nevjerojatno mi je da netko prodaje bilo kakvu nekretninu za 400-injak eura  :/ i to mi ne miriši na dobro.

----------


## toma_06

a ja cu jos jednom podsjetiti - provjeriti papire!! da ne bi zena ostala i bez novca i bez kuce

----------


## TinnaZ

zato je valjda i dogovorila da im bilježnik radi ugovor (to je onih 500kn), tako da joj je ipak to neka sigurnost da će on provjeriti papire. Jer sama ne zna.

----------


## BHany

> zato je valjda i dogovorila da im bilježnik radi ugovor (to je onih 500kn), tako da joj je ipak to neka sigurnost da će on provjeriti papire. Jer sama ne zna.


joj, moje iskustvo je da bilježnici ne provjeravaju papire, čisto bacanje novaca...daj je bar pitaj broj katastarske čestice na kojoj je kuća i katastarsku općinu pa možemo provjeriti na www.pravosudje.hr da li je prodavatelj stvarno vlasnik i da li ima tereta.

----------


## TinnaZ

pa kako onda napravi ugovor, ako ne pogleda papire ?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Bilježnik u pravilu ne mora čitati ugovore...njega samo zanima prodavatelj koji mora biti tamo kada se to ovjerava!

----------


## TinnaZ

> zato je valjda i dogovorila da im bilježnik radi ugovor (to je onih 500kn), tako da joj je ipak to neka sigurnost da će on provjeriti papire. Jer sama ne zna.


 bilježnik će im raditi ugovor, razlika je od ovjeriti

----------


## ivano2

> Mukica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Tinna, jesi ti vidjela tu _kucu_... mene muci skroz kakva je to kuca za 3000 kn i nece li biljana istrest te novce nekome i opet ostat na cesti...
> 
> 
> Ovo je meni u glavi otkad sam vidjela ovaj topic. Nevjerojatno mi je da netko prodaje bilo kakvu nekretninu za 400-injak eura  :/ i to mi ne miriši na dobro.


Koliko znam radi se o jednoj sobici i kuhinji bez kupaonice sa vanjskim WC-om. Kućica je mala i neožbukana. Ali ipak je krov nad glavom i Biljani je jako stalo da taj krov nad glavom i zadrži. 

Isto tako kućica je pokraj groblja  - i vjerovali ili ne pogled na groblje u Kloštru se očito ne plaća toliko puno kao što je to slučaj sa kvadratima koji gledaju na Mirogoj...

----------


## BHany

> TinnaZ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> zato je valjda i dogovorila da im bilježnik radi ugovor (to je onih 500kn), tako da joj je ipak to neka sigurnost da će on provjeriti papire. Jer sama ne zna.
> 
> 
>  bilježnik će im raditi ugovor, razlika je od ovjeriti


Stvarno se iskreno nadam da će bilježnik biti OK i da će stvarno na sve obratiti pozornost i upozoriti je...ne samo na gruntovno vlasništvo  (podaci koje mora unijeti u ugovor), nego i na eventualne tereta, suvlasništvo, prava posjednika i druge moguće nepravilnosti kojih može biti mali milijun :/ , a zbog kojih poslije može imati problema.

----------


## apricot

bilježnik je, zapravo, fizikalac koji bi trebao ovjeriti ono što neki odvjetnik napiše/provjeri.

briga bilježnika je li kuća pod teretom!

----------


## TinnaZ

Apricot, nisam baš sigurna u ovo.
Jučer mi je bilježnica rekla da je ovjera potpisa 46kn, ali ako ona radi i sastavlja ugovor po želji stranaka, da je onda provizija na kuću od 100.000€ oko 4000kn.
Dakle, ona ne radi isiti posao za 46kn i za 4000kn.

----------


## apricot

kao i BHany, nadam se da će bilježnik odraditi dobro svoj dio posla.

----------


## toma_06

> kao i BHany, nadam se da će bilježnik odraditi dobro svoj dio posla.


x

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

ja sam nedavno imala posla sa biljeznikom oko prijepisa stana .
i definitivno je kako apri kaze,oni samo napisu i ovjere,ne provjeravaju nista.
mi smo dosli tamo i sve je bilo gotovo u roku od 15 min.,ona napisala,mi potpisali,platili i otisli,znaci nikakva provjera nije bila.

----------


## TinnaZ

> Apricot, nisam baš sigurna u ovo.
> Jučer mi je bilježnica rekla da je ovjera potpisa 46kn, ali ako ona radi i sastavlja ugovor po želji stranaka, da je onda provizija na kuću od 100.000€ oko 4000kn.
> Dakle, ona ne radi isiti posao za 46kn i za 4000kn.


 Sandra, ali tvoj bilježnik ti nije pisao ugovor. Kupila si ugovor gotov negdje drugdje, a on ti je samo ovjerio potpis. Da si platila solemizaciju ugovora, onda bi ti objašnjavao i provjeravao dokumente.

Jučer sam se čula s Biljanom oko pola 4. Bila je u Zagrebu s bebom, čekala onu ženu od koje je htjela posuditi 1000kn (+200kn kamate), a ova se nije pojavila.

----------


## Lulu

1000+200!? ajme koja lihvarka!
žao mi je da se ta lova ne može skupiti. pa nije to puno.   :Sad:

----------


## brigita2

> Biljani je do danas sjelo 1690kn.
> Kaparu je dala 500kn.
> Fali joj još 810kn.


Ima li smisla raspravljati o tome što bilježnik provjerava kad se uopće nije skupilo dovoljno novca  da bi ona tu kuću mogla kupiti?

----------


## kloklo

Danas mi je sjela plaća i odmah sam joj uplatila koliko sam mogla   :Love:  
Držim fige di god mogu smotat da sve bude dobro za njih dvoje   :Heart:

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

> Sandra, ali tvoj bilježnik ti nije pisao ugovor. Kupila si ugovor gotov negdje drugdje, a on ti je samo ovjerio potpis.


cek Tinna pojasi mi loooooooool
kako kupila negdje drugdje?pa jesam ti napisala gore da mi je biljeznik pisao  .ja nigdje drugdje nisam isla vec samo kod biljeznika,iako se kod mene radilo o darovanju nekretnine a ne o kupnji ne znam da li tu ima koje razlike,iako se radi o prijepisu jedne osobe na drugu pa ja mislim da je to fakticki ista stvar

----------


## TinnaZ

> TinnaZ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Biljani je do danas sjelo 1690kn.
> Kaparu je dala 500kn.
> Fali joj još 810kn.
> 
> 
> Ima li smisla raspravljati o tome što bilježnik provjerava kad se uopće nije skupilo dovoljno novca  da bi ona tu kuću mogla kupiti?


 pa ima, jer je jučer išla pokušati posuditi koliko joj fali.

----------


## TinnaZ

Sandra, ako ti je napaltio samo ovjeru potpisa 46kn, onda ti je isprintao vjerojatno neku šprancu ugovora.
A ako ti je naplatio izradu ugovora po mjeri, a nije ništa provjerio (ne znam otkuda je onda prepisao podatke o nekretnini i darovateljima ako ne sa dokumenata), onda mi je to čudno.

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

nije bilo 46 kn ,nego puno vise,tocnu cifru sad ne znam jer nisam placala ja. ja sam bila ta koja je darovala nekretninu a placa onaj koji daroprimatelj.
a podatke je prepisao sa onih dokumenata koje sam ja imala kod sebe,tako da stvarno vise ne znam i ja sam sada postala zbunjena.

----------


## apricot

Tinna, nazovi je i pitaj koliko joj fali.
Skupit ćemo.

----------


## paci

Ma može ti bilježnik složiti ugovor iz dokumenata koje ti doneseš npr. kupoprodajnog ugovora od prethodnog vlasnika kojim si ti stječeš nekretninu (što nije dobro - nekretnina treba biti upisana u z.k. jer je *friški zemljišno knjižni izvadak* jedini relevantan dokaz o vlasništvu), ali ti ni jedan bilježnik za cijenu solemnizacije neće ići na gruntovnicu taj dan i vaditi izvadak, neće ti čak ni na e-izvatku provjeriti stanje (koje opet ne mora biti verificirano, a i kad je verificirano ne vidi se ako ima kakvih plombi na što se one odnose....) dakle, on će ti složiti ugovor na temelju dokumenata koje mu stranke donesu, neće ih provjeravati i masno ćeš to platiti.

Dakle, mora imati čist z.k. izvadak od tog dana - najbolje s vlasnikom ići po njega i odmah slagati ugovor, jer se zabilježba može već i isti dan popodne staviti - izvadak čist od tereta i bez plombi, ako ima plombi točno vidjeti šta je. 

E sad tko će joj to pojasniti i napraviti, nemam pojma. To inače rade odvjetinici. Ili svatko sebi, ako se kuži.

----------


## BHany

Točno tako paci...to sam i ja pokušala objasniti tamo gore, ali valjda nisam uspjela to tako jasno reći.

...i ovo što je apricot napisala!

----------


## ornela_m

Opet malo podizem temu... kakva je trenutna situacija? Cuje li se ko s Biljanom?

----------


## Mukica

> Tinna, nazovi je i pitaj koliko joj fali.
> Skupit ćemo.


da
mozda bu joj i mojih par kuna kaj pomoglo

----------


## TinnaZ

posudila je novce

----------


## fegusti

ako je posudila trebat će i vratiti.
koliki je to iznos?

----------


## TinnaZ

bilo je riječ o 1000kn+200kn kamate; valjda onda 1000kn

----------


## željka

Treba li Biljani još šta za malenog ili odjeća za nju?

----------


## ornela_m

> Treba li Biljani još šta za malenog ili odjeća za nju?


Ja pretpostavljam i racunam da ce ova potreba sigurno postojati, jer beba raste, a znamo kako se brzo robica u tom periodu zivota prerasta...


Dalje, ako sam dobro shvatila, Biljana je posudila novce uz tu lihvarsku 20% kamatu. Dakle, treba joj i dalje pomoci da uspije otplatiti taj iznos.

----------


## sbuczkow

A gdje je broj racuna na koji se uplacuje?

----------


## Tihana05

Evo, cure, da se i ja javim, iako vas vec dugo citam. Kao prvo, hvala Ivano2 i TinniZ na pomoci oko Biljanina broja. Pogodila me njezina prica, srela sam je u Zg-u s malim, preslatka bucmasta beba i skromna i pristojna, malo preplasena Biljana. Uglavnom, cula sam se jucer s njom, rijesila je kucicu i jako je sretna zbog toga (iako je posudila dio novca, sto i same znate). Sutra cu se naci s njom jer dolazi u Zg pa cu joj dati nesto ljetne robice (ja imam curicu, ali sam uspjela izdvojiti nesto neutralnih boja), a kad sam na poslu pricala o njoj, i kolegica mi se odlucila pridruziti i sloziti joj paket. Uglavnom, divim se Biljani koja u takvim teskim uvjetima svim snagama nastoji osigurati kakav-takav zivot sebi i malome. Da samo znate kako mi se ponosno pohvalila da je uspjela malome kupiti posteljinu za krevetic, srce mi se steglo (krevetic je kupio njezin bivsi decko, bebacev tata - ajde, bar nesto). Pitala sam je sto bi joj jos trebalo, kaze da bas nema posteljine za sebe, hrana uvijek dobro dodje...uglavnom, sirotica nije rekla da joj treba novac (a ne sumnjam da ga treba). Sutra cemo joj dati pun ruksak robice (ruksak zato jer joj je tesko nositi bilo sto drugo kad maloga nosi u rukama) i nesto novca, a nadam se da cemo joj i dalje moci pomagati.
Sad jos samo da ovaj post posaljem kamo treba (s obzirom da mi je prvi)...

----------


## mendula

Drago mi je čitati da je kućicu ipak uspjela kupiti.

----------


## AnneM

Jel mi može netko poslati na pp Biljaninu adresu , htjela bi joj poslati paket   :Smile:

----------


## Lulu

i meni adresu molim.

----------


## željka

i ja bi adresu



Nego, jesu li riješeni pravni poslovi oko kućice i zemljišta na kojem je ta kućica?

----------


## bucka

super za biljaninu kucicu!! :D 
i ja imam paket za nju!!

----------


## Tihana05

Ne znam je li sve rijeseno oko papirologije, nadam se da ce mi sutra Biljana sve ispricati. 
Nego, mozda ne bi bilo lose kada bi cure koje su odlucile slati paket barem okvirno napisale sto namjeravaju poslati, ne da bismo zbrajali tko je sto dao, nego da se ne dupliraju stvari pa necega dobije previse, a nesto ne dobije uopce. 
Koliko sam je uspjela shvatiti, ona prezivljava od krumpira i nekakvih juhica koje si kuha. Ma pretuzno, iskreno sam je pitala sto jede jer sam mislila da sam ja preuvelicala situaciju i zamislila je siromasniju nego sto jest. Nazalost, ona stvarno nema nista. 
Ja nemam njezinu adresu, samo broj moba, sutra cu je pitati.

----------


## Lulu

2 kompleta posteljine + 2 ručnika, smućkat ću još nešto za malenoga. koliko je ona visoka/teška?

----------


## bucka

> 2 kompleta posteljine + 2 ručnika, smućkat ću još nešto za malenoga. koliko je ona visoka/teška?


meni je rekla da ima oko 60kg, nije znala koliko je visoka, a broj cipele 39!

----------


## željka

Sad mi je palo na pamet - ima li ona u toj kućici struju?



[/quote](krevetic je kupio njezin bivsi decko, bebacev tata - ajde, bar nesto).


> Mene sad zanima u kakvim uvjetima živi taj čovjek, ima li posao i zašto se do sada nije potrudio pomoći ima?

----------


## željka

Sad mi je palo na pamet - ima li ona u toj kućici struju?



[/quote](krevetic je kupio njezin bivsi decko, bebacev tata - ajde, bar nesto).[quote]

Mene sad zanima u kakvim uvjetima živi taj čovjek, ima li posao i zašto se do sada nije potrudio pomoći ima?

----------


## Tihana05

Biljana je srednje visine, oko 160 cm, po mojoj procjeni. Mali je dosta velik za svoju dob, mislila sam da ima barem 5 mjeseci kad sam ih vidjela u gradu. Samo cica, jako je zilav, ma vesela bebica. Biljana je jako ponosna na njega. Kad sam prvi put naisla na nju kako prosi u gradu (prosli cetvrtak), rekla mi je da ima jos samo tri pelene   :Crying or Very sad: , ma cijeli vikend mi se vrzmala po glavi pa sam konacno i uspjela doci do njezina broja. Razmisljala sam poslije kako je to kad stojis s malom bebicom i prosis, ljudi prolaze kraj tebe usminkani, a ti ne znas kako ces sutra. Kad sam joj se obratila i povezala da je to Biljana o kojoj sam citala tu na forumu, tako je bila sretna sto joj je netko posvetio malo paznje, imala je tako zahvalan pogled... Ma i ona je samo dijete, 21 godinu ima.

----------


## željka

Gdje u Zagrebu obično prosi?

----------


## Lulu

hoće li  ona uspjeti dobiti tu porodiljnu naknadu? makar da se makne sa ceste dok maleni malo ne stasa.
nažalost, imam puno stvari koje bih joj mogla poslati, ali ne mogu prije 9-10 mjeseca jer mi nisu blizu. tada ćemo prazniti stan u kojem je živjela moja baka. ima i odjeće i posuđa i svačega, ali treba dopremiti iz dežele. ako će tada još imati potreba za takvim stvarima, ja sam tu.

----------


## Tihana05

Ja sam je srela kod Zagrebacke banke na potezu od Lisinskog prema Importanneu. Ali rekla mi je da u Zagreb ne dolazi cesto, samo kad stvarno nema. Posudi novac za kartu za vlak, tako kaze. Pitala sam se koliko treba stajati tako da bi joj se taj dolazak isplatio...

----------


## bucka

ja imam dogovor sa njom danas u 16i30 na gl. kolodvoru!!

----------


## Tihana05

Da, ja imam dogovor sutra, isto na Glavnom. Nije mi danas rekla da ide u Zagreb s nekim se naci. Pa kako joj se to isplati kad pov. karta kosta 95 kuna???? :?

----------


## bucka

nemam pojma!
rekla mi je da ide sutra u zg, a danas se ide naci sa nekom gospodjom koja ce joj dati tepih!!
i biti ce sa malim!

----------


## Tihana05

Skuzila sam da malog nema kome ostaviti, a i da ima, doji ga pa to ni ne dolazi u obzir, ali nositi maloga i tepih???!!! Ma ne znam, ona je stvarno sva zbunjena, pa sto mi nije rekla da je danas tu pa bismo se danas nasle...

----------


## martinaP

Dajte je onda pitajte:

-adresu
-koju veličinu robice mali nosi 
-koje pelene
-što joj još treba za malenog (od svakodnevnih potrepština, higijene, opreme...)
-što njoj treba (roba, higijena, hrana)

Bucka, šaljem ti pp

----------


## bucka

ok, pitat cu!  :Wink:

----------


## željka

Nemojte je zaboraviti pitati je : - li bila kod bilježnika i sve riješila oko  
                                                kuće, 
                                              - da li je potpisala kupoprodajni ugovor,  
                                              - kada mora vratiti one novce koje je   
                                                posudila.

----------


## bucka

sad vec imam cijeli popis natuknica i pitanja na papiru!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Tihana05

Bucka, ako mozes do maila danas nakon sastanka s Biljanom, bilo bi dobro da mi javis je li joj jos nesto jako potrebno, pa joj kolegica i ja sutra donesemo.

----------


## bucka

ok!!
mogu uglavnom do maila u svako doba dana ili noci!!!  :Grin:

----------


## Tihana05

Super, Bucka! Sad sam razgovarala sa svojom direktoricom u firmi i spomenula joj Biljanu. Uglavnom, direktorica seli u novi stan i uskoro ce imati hrpu stvari viska (od posteljine do sudja) i kaze da sam joj bas dobro dosla s tom pricom jer bi sve to voljela dati nekome tko stvarno treba. Jest da su to sve fensi smensi stvari (koje ona zamjenjuje novim, jos vise fensi smensi stvarima  :Wink:  ), ali to bi moglo znaciti da ce Biljanina kucica stvarno postati topli dom njoj i bebacu.
Bas mi je nekako toplo oko srca kad vidim da se pokrenula prava mala lavina pomoci. Idem dok jos nisam postala previse pateticna...

----------


## Lulu

Tihana, ti onda javi šta je dobila od tvoje direktorice. Nema smisla da joj zatrpamo taj kućerak tonama posteljine, robe i ostalog. Jel ima ona kakvu kuhinjicu? Moglo bi joj se i neto klope poslat, tipa leća, suhi grašak, ono nekvarljive stvari..

----------


## nikolicc

i mene isto zanima da li ima struju u toj kućici( ne mogu ni zamisliti da je nema) i vodu
pretpostavljam da nema ni kupaonice
 da li je riješila oko naknade?
može i meni adresa na pp
vidim da joj je sad najpotrebnija hrana i pelene za bebača

----------


## ivano2

Može li netko tko će se vidjeti sa Biljanom pitati gdje su joj kolica i zašto malenog nosi na rukama??
Kad sam je prvi put vidjela sa bebačem odmah drugi dan sam joj odnjela kolica - stara i dosta teška- pa se požalila da su joj preteška - par dana kasnije jedna forumašica poklonila joj je novija i praktičnija kolica - koja ona očito ne koristi!
Neka joj neka od vas koje ćete se vidjeti s njom objasni da je po ovim temperaturama djetetu ugodnije ležati u kolicima nego da ga ona nosi i tako još dodatno grije. Znam da je imala problema sa kolicima u vlaku ali nemaju njoj što kondukteri prigovarati za kolica - da je neka dobrostojeća ženska ne bi ni zucnuli ovako vide sirota pa udri po njoj.

----------


## Tihana05

Koliko znam, u kucici ima struju i vodu, kupaonicu ne. Za kolica ja zaista ne znam, ali jaaaako dobro znam (iz vlastita iskustva) da ima djece koja se NE vole voziti u kolicima. Moja Mara koja sad ima 2 godine definitivno spada u tu kategoriju. Ne znam je li to slucaj i s Biljaninim malim, ali da bi mu bilo po ovim vrucinama tako ugodnije, sigurno bi. Jedino sto mi je Biljana rekla kad sam je srela je da mali ne voli ni na rukama lezati, stalno ga mora drzati malo uspravnije. Ma ona se, cini mi se, jako trudi oko maloga, ali ne znam koliko toga zna (tipa, kad mi je rekla da mu je kupila posteljinu, odmah mi je palo na pamet "valjda ga ne stavlja na jastuk dok spava"). No, tesko je na to utjecati. 
Sto se tice moje direktorice, ona je sad u fazi preseljenja i nadam se da ce mi uskoro reci sto konkretno ima.
Definitivno se slazem da bi bilo korisno poslati joj nesto hrane.

----------


## MARCY

tihana , imaš PP

----------


## Tihana05

Znam, Marcy, vidjela pp, poslala odgovor cak, ali plavusa ocito nije nesto napravila kako treba   :Rolling Eyes:    Uglavnom, saljem ti sad na mail odgovor koji je pisao u pp-u.

----------


## Tihana05

Ivano2 mi je na pp poslala Biljaninu adresu i molila me da je proslijedim zainteresiranima, ali kako Marcy nije dobila moj pp, ocito nesto ne radim kako treba. Poslala sam joj sad mail koji ce, nadam se, dobiti, u kojem je i Biljanina adresa pa vam je ona moze dati.

----------


## Tihana05

Ivano2 mi je na pp poslala Biljaninu adresu i molila me da je proslijedim zainteresiranima, ali kako Marcy nije dobila moj pp, ocito nesto ne radim kako treba. Poslala sam joj sad mail koji ce, nadam se, dobiti, u kojem je i Biljanina adresa pa vam je ona moze dati.

----------


## ornela_m

Hvala curama koje su u kontaktu s njom i na vijestima koje proslijedjujete. I bravo za kucicu.
Samo bi jos bilo dobro da znamo  da je papirologija rijesena.

U svakom slucaju, s ovim pitanjem rijesenim (nadam se) Biljanu i dalje ne smijemo zaboraviti.





> A gdje je broj racuna na koji se uplacuje?


Sa originalne teme:
*
Biljana je otvorila štednu knjižicu u Hrvatskoj poštanskoj banci
Račun banke 2390001-1070000029
Štedni račun 1124073771
Ime: Biljana Radelić 
*


I jos jedna napomena, napisano negdje na pocetku ove teme:
*
Dakle, kod HPB se prvo uplaćuje na žiro-račun banke (zajednički), a ono što se upisuje u poziv na broj je ustvari broj štednog računa od Biljane. Ako se taj poziv na broj ne upiše, njoj ne sjedne na račun.*

----------


## AnneM

Hvala što ste mi poslale adresu ...
E sad ima pitanje , koji broj pelena nosi petomjesečno djete  :? 
Jel bi Pampersice do 8 kg bile premale ili da uzmem veći paket ?
Jesu bolje Pampers ili one iz DM ( Baby love ) , maramice , kozmetika ?
Da li Biljana doji bebu ili je beba na dohrani ?
Koja veličina odjeće treba za malenog ...

----------


## ornela_m

> Hvala što ste mi poslale adresu ...
> E sad ima pitanje , koji broj pelena nosi petomjesečno djete  :? 
> Jel bi Pampersice do 8 kg bile premale ili da uzmem veći paket ?
> Jesu bolje Pampers ili one iz DM ( Baby love ) , maramice , kozmetika ?
> Da li Biljana doji bebu ili je beba na dohrani ?
> Koja veličina odjeće treba za malenog ...


Od onoga sto sam pohvatala:
- bebaca mama za sada doji;
- pelene 8kg je mislim donja granica za malenog ako je rastom kao petomjesecnjak.

----------


## Tihana05

Bucka, jesi li se vidjela s Biljanom danas?

----------


## bucka

vidjela sam se danas sa Biljanom i cura je bas draga!! :Heart:  
jako pazi na malog Matiju, stalno ga ljubi i kaze da joj je on apsolutno sve na svijetu!
 neka soc. radnica joj je savjetovala "da ga da", ali ona nece ni cut o tome!!
i ona i maleni su cisti i uredni usprkos losoj fin. situaciji, a maleni ima cak i kapicu na glavi zbog jakog sunca!
struju i vodu ima, ali wc je van kucice!
kaze da je kupoprodajni ugovor za kucicu potpisan, da su bili kod j. biljeznika , da je sve ok i da je kucica sad njena!  :Smile:  
maleni ce 25.7 imat 3 mj i skoro 6kg!  :Saint:  
ne zna koji broj robice on nosi, ali po mojoj procjeni mozda 72!  (danas je bio u majicici i hlacicama dugih rukava, pa mu je vjerojatno bilo prevruce)
 koristi pampersice!
jucer su bili na cijepljenju i sve je ok!
kad ide u zg placa povratnu kartu 95kn, a danas je isla u autu sa nekim svojim susjedima kojima za to mora platit 60kn! (kaze da je sretna sto je usparala 35kn)
danas je htjela kupit od onih zena sto prodaju robu na GL. kolodvoru neke hlace, ali je rekla da joj je 30kn puno dati, pa ce ih pitati da li bi joj prodali za 20!
novce koje je posudila od one gospodje sa kamatama mora vratit kad skupi!
kaze da vec par mjeseci nije placala vodu i struju u kucici; dosle su joj vec neke opomene, pa se boji da joj ne iskljuce!!

cure, njoj i bebachu treba apsolutno sve!!!
roba za nju i malog, donje rublje, prasak za ves masinu, samponi, sapuni, pelene, vlazne maramice, kremice, obuca, hrana, sokovi, novac, lijekovi...
kaze da ima dobrog postara koji joj ostavi paket za nju kod susjeda ako nje slucajno nema doma tako da  slobodno mozete poslati neki paketic za nju ako zelite!
voljela bi imati klokanicu, a kolicima koja je dobila se strgala rucka dok ih je pokusavala okrenuti tako da malenom ne ide sunce u oci!
matiju jos doji, ali se pozalila da je jucer slabije jela i odmah imala manje mlijeka!
rekla sam joj nek pije puno tekucine i pokusa iskljucivo dojiti malenog 6mjeseci!
matiji je kupila 2 dudice u dm-u ali ih on pljuje, pa kaze da joj je i drago zbog toga jer joj je jedna gospodja rekla da dudice kvare zube!

brine me to sto je izgleda uzela neki mob u paketu za 1kn sa placanjem pretplate svaki mjesec oko 150kn!
ona je izvadila taj broj iz moba i stavila neki svoj broj i misli da je stvar rijesena, ali joj je na adresu doslo rjesenje o ovrsi!!  :Sad:  
ona je dosta cesto u zg-u, pa ako imate sto za nju mozete joj osobno dati ili poslati na kucnu adresu!
njoj je zaista apsolutno sve dobro doslo!
kaze da ju dosta bole ledja jer malog stalno nosi, a i nakon poroda nije bas mirovala koliko je trebala!
ps. i ona je jos stvarno dijete!ima samo 21godinu!

----------


## paci

bucka, molim te njenu adresu na pp

----------


## MARCY

Kako ja radim na željeznici, jučer sam se malo raspitala kod kolegica ima li Biljana kakav popust za prijevoz vlakom.

Saznala sam da neki centri za soc. rad subvencioniraju željeznici prijevoze za soc. ugrožene osobe (ovo se konkretno odnosi na kolodvor Đurđevac) ali Tihana mi je rekla da Biljana putuje iz Kloštra Podravskog. Ne znam da li tamo postoji ta mogućnost. Morala bi se raspitati na kolodvoru ili u centru za soc. rad.

Ako na to nema pravo, kao osoba koja je mlađa od 26 godina (ako je hrvatski državljanin sa stalnim prebivalištem u RH) ima pravo na popust od 30% od redovite prijevozne cijene za neograničeni broj jednosmjernih i dvosmjernih putovanja u 1. ili 2. vagonskom razredu svih vrsta vlakova.
Za to joj je potrebna iskaznica, koju uz jednu sliku i osobnu kartu ili neki dokument kojim potvrđuje da je mlađa od 26 godina (osobnu valjda ima ili ....? ) kupuje na putničkoj blagajni.

Iskaznica košta 30 kn i vrijedi godinu dana od dana ispostavljanja. Tako bi ju povratna karta koštala oko 40 kn, što je ipak znatno manje nego što sada plaća.

Prepričala sam ovo Tihani telefonski pa će joj prenijeti kad se bude s njom vidjela.

----------


## željka

S obzirom da Biljana nezna koliko je mali velik i koliko je težak pretpostavljam da uopće nejde kod doktora sa njime. To bi trebalo provjeriti jer dijete se treba cijepiti i imati barem sistematski pregled.

----------


## Tihana05

Evo, cure, ja se danas poslije posla idem naci s Biljanom i nosim joj dosta stvari. Kolegica ide sa mnom (pitala sam Biljanu je li joj to problem, mislim da joj ne bude neugodno, ali kaze da nije). Ona joj je skupila robicu od svog sina, druga kolegica mi je samoinicijativno donijela kozmetiku i jos neke sitnice za maloga. Valjda ce joj to biti za neko vrijeme dovoljno, da bar po ovim vrucinama ne mora dolazit u Zg. Rekla je da ce doci s kolicima, kaze da je posudila od susjede jer su joj se njezina potrgala. 
Ja imam klokanicu (novu, jednom koristenu jer je mojem djetetu i to bilo na popisu nepozeljnih prijevoznih/prijenosnih sredstava  :Razz:  ) pa cu joj to prvom prilikom isto dati tako da ako je neka od vas isto mislila davati, ne treba.
Drago mi je da je i na Bucku ona ostavila isti dojam kao na mene, stvarno je brizna mama i treba joj pomoc. Koristan je ovaj Marcyin savjet za vlak, prenijet cu joj. Nekako mi se cini (ovo je samo dojam, nisam sigurna) da Biljana dosta oskudijeva u hrani pa joj vjerojatno bas paketi hrane dobro dodju.
Moram je pitati je li sto rijesila s porodiljnom naknadom, to bi joj mozda prorijedilo dolaske u Zg.

----------


## apricot

ako netko iz Zagreba ima volje, poslije sljedeće Rasprodaje može od donacija izdvojiti stvari koje budu odgovarale.
Samo neka mi se javi dan-dva prije (sljedeća Rasprodaja je 29.9.).

Znači, taj netko bi trebao doći kada se bude razvrstavala roba i probrati sve ono što pripada Rodi.

----------


## željka

Kako bi bilo dobro kad bi barem netko imao neki stari frižider sa ledenicom za Biljanu tako da joj možemo dati npr. svježe meso ili neke druge namirnice koje moraju biti na hladnom mjestu.

E da sam znala prije za nju dala bi joj svoj stari koji je završio na otpadu (a mogao se još koristiti).  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Tihana05

> S obzirom da Biljana nezna koliko je mali velik i koliko je težak pretpostavljam da uopće nejde kod doktora sa njime. To bi trebalo provjeriti jer dijete se treba cijepiti i imati barem sistematski pregled.


Kaze Bucka da je mali cijepljen prekjucer.
To za frizider je dobra ideja, ne znam ima li ga, znam da ima ves masinu.

----------


## željka

> željka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> S obzirom da Biljana nezna koliko je mali velik i koliko je težak pretpostavljam da uopće nejde kod doktora sa njime. To bi trebalo provjeriti jer dijete se treba cijepiti i imati barem sistematski pregled.
> 
> 
> Kaze Bucka da je mali cijepljen prekjucer.
> To za frizider je dobra ideja, ne znam ima li ga, znam da ima ves masinu.



Super :D  već sam se bojala da nejde na kontrole.

----------


## bucka

> željka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> S obzirom da Biljana nezna koliko je mali velik i koliko je težak pretpostavljam da uopće nejde kod doktora sa njime. To bi trebalo provjeriti jer dijete se treba cijepiti i imati barem sistematski pregled.
> 
> 
> Kaze Bucka da je mali cijepljen prekjucer.


da, mali je cijepljen prekjucer i ima 6kg!!
ovo ze zeljeznicu je super vijest!! :D 
ps. biljana je rekla da ce za zimu morat kupovat drva za loziti, pa bi se mogli i onda nekako organizirat i uplatit joj nesto novaca za ta drva!
apri, ja sam uglavnom na svim rasprodajama do kraja, pa bi mogla odvojiti robicu za malog Matiju!!

----------


## željka

Drva bi bilo najbolje naručiti sada jer trenutna je cijena 250kn/m a tko zna kolika će biti kasnije.

----------


## apricot

> apri, ja sam uglavnom na svim rasprodajama do kraja, pa bi mogla odvojiti robicu za malog Matiju!!


onda neka to bude tvoj zadatak: iz one gomile doniranih stvari, odvojit ćeš sve što budeš mislila da je ok.
i tako možeš na svakoj; ionako ide po domovima ili u mnogobrojne obitelji.

----------


## bucka

ok!
thanx!!  :Kiss:

----------


## bucka

biljana koristi i one jastucice za cicke (kod dojenja), pa bi joj vjerojatno i to dobro doslo!!

----------


## željka

> biljana koristi i one jastucice za cicke (kod dojenja), pa bi joj vjerojatno i to dobro doslo!!


Oni od (kršitelj koda)a (koji se peru a ima ih 6kom) koštaju 60kn. Možda bi joj takvi bili dobri jer sad je toplo vrijeme i kad ih opere oni se mogu brzo osušiti.



A jel joj trebaju (već) higijenski ulošci? Planiram složiti neki paket pa neznam da li da i njih stavim.

----------


## bucka

> bucka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> biljana koristi i one jastucice za cicke (kod dojenja), pa bi joj vjerojatno i to dobro doslo!!
> 
> 
> Oni od (kršitelj koda)a (koji se peru a ima ih 6kom) koštaju 60kn. Možda bi joj takvi bili dobri jer sad je toplo vrijeme i kad ih opere oni se mogu brzo osušiti.
> 
> 
> ...


to sam ju zaboravila pitati, ali mislim da jos nije dobila M jer to nista nije spominjala!!

----------


## Mukica

1. zakaj mu je odma kupila dvije dude? - jedna nije bila dosta??? :?  :? 

2. hebemu ljuta sam na fak hebene susjede - dok mi tu skupljamo novce za njezinu kucu ti joj ljudi uzmu 60 kn  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: da ju otpeljaju u zagreb  :?  :? - nemrem vjerovat - ¨i na kraju - po kaj ona uopce dolazi u Zagreb - nisam bas shvatila

----------


## bucka

> 1. zakaj mu je odma kupila dvije dude? - jedna nije bila dosta??? :?  :? 
> 
> 2.  po kaj ona uopce dolazi u Zagreb - nisam bas shvatila


1. ma to je onaj (kršitelj koda)ov paket sa 2 dude zajedno 
2. ona dolazi po stvari koje joj ljudi obecaju dati; ja sam joj jucer dala nesto love, a neki put i prosi :/

----------


## željka

Evo kak sam ja to shvatila:

ona posudi 95kn za put do ZGB, prosi na ulici (jel uopće uspije isprositi da vrati ovo što je posudila??? :? ), i tako stalno.

S obzirom da se skupljaju novci za nju i šalju joj se paketi, zar joj nije bolje da bude doma s malim a ne na ovom suncu da prosi za par kuna.

Ovo je sad možda zvučalo ružno, ali ako joj netko  želi nešto dati taj će naći način da to dođe do nje a ne da ona zbog toga mora ići do ZGB.


I da se osvrnem na susjede - kakvi su to susjedi koji znaju njenu novčanu situaciju i opet traže novac za prijevoz a oni su i onak išli u ovom smjeru  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Mukica

> ali ako joj netko želi nešto dati taj će naći način da to dođe do nje a ne da ona zbog toga mora ići do ZGB


tak si nekaj i ja mislim
i ocito je da naprosi dovoljno da joj se isplati platit 95 kn kartu

----------


## Mukica

mislim - kaj samo meni  :/  :? nevjerovatno da neko uzme 200 kn kamata na 1000 kuna i da ti susjed uzme 60 kn da te dopelja u zg?

----------


## LeaB

> kaze da ju dosta bole ledja jer malog stalno nosi


Zašto ga nosi? Pa ja sam joj prije mjesec dana dala kolica. 
Sad se pitam :?

----------


## mendula

> ali ako joj netko  želi nešto dati taj će naći način da to dođe do nje a ne da ona zbog toga mora ići do ZGB.


A kako smo mi došli do nje nego tako da joj je netko prišao dok je po Zagrebu prosila pomoć? Da je čekala doma da netko do nje dođe već bi umrla od gladi.

----------


## brigita2

> mislim - kaj samo meni  :/  :?  da ti susjed uzme 60 kn da te dopelja u zg?


S obzirom da sam ja iz tog kraja mogu ti reči da to uopće nije nevjerojatno i prijevoz sa susjedima se većinom plaća ili odužuje. E da , što je susjed bogatiji to je manja šansa da će te povest besplatno. Žalosno, ali je tako.

----------


## mendula

Ona posuđuje i snalazi se s onim što zna danas, sad i ovdje. Nema pojma da ja ili vi planiramo, ... moooožda, ... kad dobijemo plaću, ... ako se pokažu istinitim ove priče o njoj, ... uplatiti joj koju kunu ili poslati hranu. Da ona temelji sutrašnji ručak i kupnju te kuće na tolikim _ako_ i _možda_ to bi bilo čekanje da jo netko stavi komad kruha u usta. Žena se snalazi kako zna i može, a vi mudrujete i prosuđujete...

----------


## Mukica

bolje da sutim  :Mad:

----------


## željka

> željka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  ali ako joj netko  želi nešto dati taj će naći način da to dođe do nje a ne da ona zbog toga mora ići do ZGB.
> 
> 
> A kako smo mi došli do nje nego tako da joj je netko prišao dok je po Zagrebu prosila pomoć? Da je čekala doma da netko do nje dođe već bi umrla od gladi.


Kažem na današnju situaciju. Jer, stvarno mi je žao da se vuće po ovom suncu sa malom bebom. Svi se trudimo pomoći joj. Čini mi se da je dolazak ovdje jako veliki trošak za nju i zato kažem da s obzirom da su mnoge cure poslale pakete i uplatile novac (a toga će sigurno biti još - ja joj namjeravam poslati paket do kraja tjedna) bi možda bilo bolje da je neko vrijeme doma.

Nitko ne mudrujueni ne prosuđuje već glasno raspravljamo jer danas se može svašta doživjeti.

Na temelju ovoga što sam čula o njoj mislim da jeoj je stvarno potrebna pomoć.

----------


## Frida

Cure, super je ovo što radite.

Koju je školu Biljana zavšila? Dali postoji mogućnost da joj netko pomogne da se negdje zaposli kada joj beba malo odraste?

----------


## Tihana05

Je, cure, sve su to dvojbe i puno nejasnih stvari, ni meni bas nije bilo jasno kako joj se isplati doci u Zg kad mora platiti 95 kuna za kartu?! I bas mi je zao maloga sto ga vuce po toj vrucini. Meni se samo cini da ona stvarno nastoji prezivjeti i snalazi se i prosudjuje na jedini nacin na koji zna i moze i na temelju svog zivotnog iskustva. Mozda ovo stvarno glupo i malo grubo zvuci, ali ona odlucuje na temelju svoje inteligencije i mozda bi netko od nas pronasao bolje rjesenje u odredjenoj situaciji, mozda bi iskalkulirao sto moze bolje uciniti s tih 95 kuna. Ne kazem da nije inteligentna, ali pokusavam se staviti u njezinu poziciju i perspektivu. Moj dojam je da je ona priprosta, ali postena cura u teskoj situaciji i da joj je pomoc potrebna. Ali to su sve individualni dojmovi i uvijek moze postojati mogucnost da ti netku proda pricu drukciju od istine. Ja se sto se tice Biljane povodim intuicijom i sigurna sam da nije nimalo lako samo dva mjeseca (ili jos i ranije???) nakon poroda uzeti bebu u narucje i okolo prositi. Sad, je li to jedini nacin i izlaz za nju, ne znam, ali ne mogu zaboraviti kad sam je prvi put nazvala i pitala sto joj je potrebno, prvo rekla "hrana". Mislim, ako je i to taktika, ma k vragu sve...

----------


## bucka

potpisujem Tihanu!!

----------


## Natasa30

> bucka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kaze da ju dosta bole ledja jer malog stalno nosi
> 
> 
> Zašto ga nosi? Pa ja sam joj prije mjesec dana dala kolica. 
> Sad se pitam :?


Jedna kolica???????????




> ivano2  	
> PostPostano: uto srp 17, 2007 11:17 am    Naslov:
> Može li netko tko će se vidjeti sa Biljanom pitati gdje su joj kolica i zašto malenog nosi na rukama??
> Kad sam je prvi put vidjela sa bebačem odmah drugi dan sam joj odnjela kolica - stara i dosta teška- pa se požalila da su joj preteška - par dana kasnije jedna forumašica poklonila joj je novija i praktičnija kolica - koja ona očito ne koristi!
> Neka joj neka od vas koje ćete se vidjeti s njom objasni da je po ovim temperaturama djetetu ugodnije ležati u kolicima nego da ga ona nosi i tako još dodatno grije. Znam da je imala problema sa kolicima u vlaku ali nemaju njoj što kondukteri prigovarati za kolica - da je neka dobrostojeća ženska ne bi ni zucnuli ovako vide sirota pa udri po njoj


Druga kolica????????????

Sta su se oboje kolica potrgala?????????

----------


## martinaP

Ja ne sumnjam da joj treba pomoć, i pomoći ću joj koliko mogu, ali sumnjam da će prestati prositi   :Sad:  , čini mi se da je to ipak prilično unosno kad joj se isplati financijski dolaziti u zg, čak i po ovim vrućinama. Nadam se da sam u krivu...

----------


## dramica

Sad sam se čula sa njom i rekla mi je da joj treba HRANA, poslala sam prošli tjedan dva paketa,jedan za nju,a drugi za Matiju, mislim da za sada ima dosta garderobe za maloga (uzet ću ja još koji bodi bez rukava u Kiki) nema donjeg rublja i treba joj higijenske potrepštine,veš mašina joj radi ali je izgleda otišao grijač za vodu,nema ormar za stvari i frižider. Eto možda da se organiziramo pa odnesemo hranu,ja se nudim za prijevoz.

----------


## bucka

> Eto možda da se organiziramo pa odnesemo hranu,ja se nudim za prijevoz.


samo da znas da je klostar podravski udaljen 120km od zg-a!

----------


## Tihana05

Dramica, ja joj nosim danas, medju ostalim, i desetak bodica, sto kratkih, sto dugih rukava, pa mislim da ih ne moras i ti uzimati.

----------


## mendula

> (uzet ću ja još koji bodi bez rukava u Kiki)


Računaj da joj ja šaljem tri.

----------


## željka

Koju veličinu veša nosi? Kupila bi joj sutra nešto gača i grudnjak? Teško je donji veš uzimati ako se neznaju mjere.

----------


## martinaP

Molim da mi netko pošalje na pp li na mail mglibota@net.hr Biljaninu adresu. Nastojat ću danas obaviti kupnju u konzumu - brašno, ulje, šećer, mahunarke u vrećicama i sl. što može podnijeti transport, pa sutra šaljem.

----------


## martinaP

Dobila sam adresu, hvala!

----------


## Tihana05

Poslala sam ti adresu na mail.

----------


## dramica

> Koju veličinu veša nosi? Kupila bi joj sutra nešto gača i grudnjak? Teško je donji veš uzimati ako se neznaju mjere.


nosi broj 38-40 i broj cipela 39

----------


## dramica

> dramica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Eto možda da se organiziramo pa odnesemo hranu,ja se nudim za prijevoz.
> 
> 
> samo da znas da je klostar podravski udaljen 120km od zg-a!


pa znam di je otprilike...nema veze ak se napuni auto s klopom,jedino treba prije nabaviti frižider, ja imam televizor (mali) par godina star,sasvim je ok ali nisam ju pitala jel i to treba.

----------


## LeaB

> Sta su se oboje kolica potrgala?????????


Ma ne mogu vjertovati da bi uopće bilo tako. Pa ta su kolica dosta čvrsta. Ne znam što bi se na njima potrgalo.
Jedino ako nema neki peh. :?

----------


## mama_jos_malo

Ja imam dva kuhinjska elementa (jedan sa sudoperom), malo su stariji i treba ih očistiti. Pa, ako ih želi uzeti... Problem je što nemam načina  dopremiti ih do nje. Može li joj tko to prevesti? I imam jedne tenisice starke-nove, žute, nenošene broj 39 i još cipela.

----------


## toma_06

> kaze da je kupoprodajni ugovor za kucicu potpisan, da su bili kod j. biljeznika , da je sve ok i da je kucica sad njena!


cure, dajte ju upozorite na sljedeće:
1. neka odmah preda prijedlog za uknjižbu prava vlasništva na zemljišno knjižni odjel nadležnog općinskog suda - dok se ne upiše u zemljišne knjige nije vlasnik! znači da onaj koji je upisan u zk može opet nekome prodati tu kućicu, a vlasnik je onaj koji prvi preda valjane papire za uknjižbu prava vlasništva na sud. jedino što to košta 250,00 kn sudskih pristojbi 
2. u roku 30 dana od dana potpisivanja ugovora o kupoprodaji, ugovor treba prijaviti na poreznu upravu i odmah neka traži oslobođenje od obveze plaćanja poreza (prva nekretnina i to)

----------


## Tihana05

Dakle, cure, situacija je sljedeca. Bile smo kolegica i ja jucer s Biljanom, a neposredno prije nazvala me jedna forumasica koja me upozorila da provjerim i iskreno pitam B. neke stvari. I priznala mi je. Ona nema samo Matiju, nego cetvero djece, od kojih za troje brine njezin tata (u Bjelovaru), iako ih ona, kad moze, uzme k sebi. Rekla mi je da joj je neugodno sto to nije prije rekla jer joj se u selu ionako svi smiju i rugaju. Cinjenica je da je ona cijeli zivot siromasna i da tesko zivi, gotovo gladna. Otac te djece joj povremeno pomogne, ali i on se bavi skupljanjem boca  :?, pa i nema bog zna sto, tocnije ni on nema nista, a zivi u istom selu gdje je i B. kucica (mislim da je istina sve sto je rekla o kupnji kucice).
Pitala sam je za porodiljnu naknadu, kaze da je nema, iako mi je to jaaako cudno s obzirom da joj je to 4. dijete i da bi joj do sada valjda netko barem rekao da ima pravo na to. Ne znam...
Njezin tata prima neku pomoc po mami koja je poginula kad su bili mali ona i braca, od cega prehranjuje tu njezinu djecu. 
Ne znam vise sto je od svega ovoga istina, jedino znam da je ona stvarno gladna. Kupile smo joj u McDonaldsu jelo, to je tako pojela da mi je srce pucalo, a na kraju si je pola krumpirica ostavila da ponese doma  :Crying or Very sad:  
Prema njezinim rijecima, vazno joj je da djeca imaju, pa makar i ona bila gladna. I da, u Zg kaze da dodje kad stvarno nema, posudi novac za kartu, nesto isprosi od cega vrati posudjeno, a u Zg dolazi da bar nesto pojede jer joj uvijek netko nesto da ili kupi. 
Ma ljudi moji, ne znam sto je od ovoga sve istina, a sto nije, ali mislim da joj treba pomoci bar u hrani. Sto se tice eventualnog slanja novca, mozda bismo trebali biti oprezniji da se sad ne pokrecu neke velike akcije, a prica nije utemeljena (jos provjeriti svakako), ali sto moze s hranom, nego je pojesti, ona ili djeca. Jako se cini pristojna, ali joj je i jako neugodno. Mali je super, nisam u zivotu vidjela tromjesecnu bebu koja se tako jako smije, cini se zdravo i njegovano dijete. 
I ona je uredna, ali je rekla da joj nedostaje robe. Za maloga za sada ima dovoljno,  za stariju djecu isto. 
Znam da je ovaj post malo nabacan, ali jos sam pod dojmom jer ni ja na kraju ne znam sto je istina, ali kako je rekla moja kolegica, ona je jadnica s teskom pricom cijeli zivot, a nazalost, cini se da ce tako i ostati. Ne bih htjela ovim postom utjecati na to da joj se sad prestane pomagati jer je ocito rekla neke neistine (broj djece), ali s obzirom da stvarno ima svakakvih prica na koje se moze nasjesti, naravno da treba biti oprezan.

----------


## mendula

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## brigita2

> Ona nema samo Matiju, nego cetvero djece, od kojih za troje brine njezin tata (u Bjelovaru), iako ih ona, kad moze, uzme k sebi.


Mislim da bi u svjetlu ovih spoznaja (samo 21 godina i 4 djece za koje se očito nije sposobna brinuti) definitivno trebalo poduzeti nešto po pitanju kontracepcije. Mislim da je netko rekao da ona nema zdravstveno, ali to bi se trebalo rješiti i imala bi pravo na kontr. pilule, a dok doji barem bi trebali koristiti kondome inače bi se uskoro moglo desiti novo djete. Da sam ja blizu ja bi je odvela na zdravstveno da se to pokuša rješiti.

----------


## Tihana05

Rekle smo joj za kontracepciju. Ona je mislila da je dovoljna kontracepcija to sto doji  :/ 
Ona definitivno puno toga ne zna, nije znala ni za ovu mogucnost jeftinijeg prijevoza sto je navela Marcy, a ja ne bih tvrdila ni da je shvatila kad sam joj rekla sto bi trebala napraviti da to ostvari. Rekla je i da bi htjela krstiti Matiju, ali ne zna koga bi uzela za kuma.

----------


## TinnaZ

obitelj ima 4 djece, i vodi se da primaju naknadu sa czs koja je veća od porodiljne naknade. Zato nema pravo na porodiljnu naknadu. Naknada se vodi na cijelo kućanstvo znači na muža, ženu i četvero djece i šalje se na adresu Mirogojska 1. Čudno bi bilo da tu naknadu uzima netko drugi, mada je vrlo moguće da se isplaćuje mužu. Ali Biljana bi to onda valjda znala, i kaže mi gospođa valjda bi se javila da se to dodijeli i njoj, ako su rastavljeni.
Nemojte me pitati od kojih službi sam ovo iskopala.

Minnie, kolika je uopće porodiljna naknada za četvrto dijete ?

----------


## snoopygirl

:Crying or Very sad:   ajme meni........srce mi se para........

----------


## TinnaZ

aha, njezin tata prima pomoć, možda je onda to to, pa se isplaćuje tati a ne mužu i njoj, nešto mi je žena spominjala zajedničko kućanstvo, ali je nisam najblje shvatila.

----------


## paci

meni je ova cijela priča od početka nekakva čudna, ne bih se htjela prenagliti, al nešto mi je klimavo. i to prošenje s malom bebom, pa ta silna kolica, pa se nalazi svaki dan s nekim i plaća 95kn, ne znam...

ali ako mogu pomoći s hranom, pomoći ću, ne mogu podnijeti da je itko gladan. na kraju krajeva, svakom na dušu da li će pomoći i još više onom kome se pomogne ako iskoristi dobre ljude...

----------


## Tihana05

Koliko sam ja shvatila, ona ne zivi s ocem te djece, zive u istom selu, on potjece iz mnogobrojne obitelji, isto siromasne, ali ju je, kako ona kaze, stalno varao, pa se ona odvojila od njega i otisla u tu kucicu u podstanarstvo. Kaze da je uvijek htjela imati obitelj i da se jos nada da ce se on opametiti. I najveca joj je zelja imati - kupaonicu!

----------


## TinnaZ

moguće je da te novce prima muž ili tata, ali mi je čudno da ovi napišu da se novci isporuče na adresu Mirogojska 1, a poštar odnese mužu na drugu adresu.
Tihana, šaljem ti pp.
Što se tiče kupaonice, ja imam novu mješalicu/pipu za kadu, koju sam uništila nekim sredstvom za čišćenje pa je sad poflekavila. Ali je potpuno ispravna. MM je rekao da to ne može gledati, pa ćemo je vjerojatno skidati.
Možda bi se negdje našla kakva tuš kada, imam čak i jedan paket nekih starih pločica ostale od bivšeg vlasnika kuće.
Ali trebali bi prvo saznati što je s tom naknadom, kome to na kraju ide.

Što se tiče kolica, takva nošena djeca često ne žele niti blizu kolica, ja imam jedno takvo koje do svoje 3 godine nije htjela niti vidjeti kolica, a kamoli leći ili sjesti u njih.

----------


## Lenni

Potpisujem *paci*
Već si stvaram svakakve scenarije a onda me je sram same sebe...
Ne znam...žao mi je bebice,sada su tako grozne vručine a mama ga nosi sa sobom po gradu.Znam da će više isprosit sa malenim u naručju ali...
Ja sam joj još u prvom krugu ove teme malo pomogla a i čitam da ste i vi slale novac i pakete i mislila sam opet,svaki mjesec ponešto,koliko mogu...Što mi je činiti?

----------


## Tihana05

Svakako bi trebalo saznati sto je s tom naknadom i kome to ustvari ide. Ja ne mogu tvrditi nista, osim onoga sto sam vidjela. Biljana stvarno ne zna puno, mali je bio u kolicima, na onoj podlozi za presvlacenje pa smo joj rekle da mu ipak preko toga stavi bar platnenu pelenu jer ga ta plastika dodatno grije, ali nije htjela jer je imala samo jednu pelenu kojom ga je stitila od sunca, a koja joj je pala s kolica pa ju je pregazila i nije takvu prljavu htjela stavljati. Mali je bio u bodiju na dugi rukav, a ispod potkosuljica. Pa smo joj rekle da ga ostavi samo u potkosuljici, sto je i napravila, ali mi je pokazivala da su mu hladne rucice pa nije bila sigurna jel mu mozda hladno, pa smo joj objasnile da se oznojio, znoj se ohladio na njemu i otuda hladne ruke i tako unedogled...
Brizna je svakako, mi smo joj pametne uzele za pice coca-colu pa se bojala piti da mali ne dobije grceve i tako. Na kraju, kad smo se rastajale, prisla joj je neka Romkinja s bebom bez pelene i molila je ima li jednu, i Biljana joj je bez razmisljanja dala.

----------


## Tihana05

TinnaZ, imas pp (valjda!!!) Ajde mi, pliz, javi je li ti stigao da vidim jesam li svladala tu zahtjevnu tehniku slanja   :Grin:

----------


## Mukica

kaj nisam negdje procitala da vec ima troje djece???, s 21 godinom?.. pa kad je rodila prvo?? s 15-16???
ali nije mi ni to cudno

cudno mi je da ne zna obuc i hendlat *cetvrto* dijete... te nije sigruna ovo te nije sigurna ono u vezi s djetetom

nemojte se ljutit, al camac u kojem biljana plovi pusta na sve strane

----------


## Tihana05

Da, Mukica, mozda imas i pravo, to za sad ne mozemo znati. A to s hendlanjem djece, prvo, cetvrto ili petnaesto...ne bih rekla da ne zna, ona radi kako najbolje zna.

----------


## vesna72

Porodiljna bi joj bila 1663,00 kn i to do trećeg rođendana (budući da joj je ovo četvrto dijete). Negdje se napomenulo da skuplja papire. Jel skupila? Treba pomoć?

Onaj dio s pomoći od CZS - ta pomoć nema veze s porodiljnom naknadom.
IAko je lako moguće da ne ispunjava neki drugi od propisanih uvjeta za nezaposlene majke.

----------


## Tihana05

Nisam ja bas iz razgovora shvatila da ona ista skuplja, samo je govorila da ona nema tu naknadu, a nesto je spomenula da u ponedljeljak ide na biro (burzu) na neki razgovor :?

----------


## dalmatinka

Ako joj je to četvrto dijete , ima pravo i na dječji doplatak koji
inosi 300 kn za svako dijete + 1000 kn dodatka. To je 2200.
Plus rodiljna naknada .
To je malo , ali dovoljno da ne budu gladni i da ne mora prositi.
Jel netko vidio tu kuću i kupoprodajni ugovor ?
Meni je ipak malo nevjerovatno da se bilo koja kuća može kupiti za toliko novaca.
Jel ona možda nekom mora dati te novce koje isprosi?

----------


## kloklo

Daj Muki, habatepatek, nisu svi jednako okretni i snalažljivi, bistri i kajznam kaj sve još. 
Kamo sreće da se ona ili bilo tko drugi može ustati ujutro i reći: E, od danas sam drugačija, od danas sam jaka i mudra i donosit ću prave odluke u pravo vrijeme!

Ali ne ide to tako, kad bi bar išlo, ali ne ide   :Sad: 

Ja joj želim svu sreću ovog svijeta jer za razliku od neke druge koja bi bez puno razmišljanja dala to dijete od sebe, ona malenog voli i brine se za njega najbolje što sirotica zna, ne možeš  očekivati od nikoga više od toga   :Heart:

----------


## TinnaZ

mislim da je nisu zvali sa biroa, nego sa czs
koliko sam skužila, to je sve u istoj zgradi, možda čak u istom hodniku, a čini mi se da ona ne kuži koja vrata su od čega, i koji papiri se kuda predaju (tamo je valjda i HZZO).

Ne znam niti sama kaj bi mislila za taj czs, s jedne strane mogu joj pomoći da se dozna kuda ide ta naknada, a s druge mogu je prijaviti ako prosi, ili radi nešto drugo što nije u skladu sa propisima, itd.

----------


## mama_jos_malo

*Kuhinjski elementi* su spremni, pa ako netko može odvesti Biljani, bila bih zahvalna. Imam i stari frižider, ispravan je, hladi, ali je star.
Platnene povijače (tzv. švedske) su spremne, pa bih joj i to dala.

Što se tiče prikrivanja informacija   :Nope:  

Nije moje da sudim i procjenjujem, ali da prostite keksati se u takvoj situaciji i rađati djecu :?  

Želim joj pomoći koliko mogu, ali ne osjećam baš da je sve tu ispravno i korektno.

----------


## TinnaZ

mene muči ta naknada, da li je prima pa nas mulja ili je ne prima
Nekom logikom: Da li je moguće da bi ona ako prima 2200kn+1600kn=3800kn išla tražiti robicu i ostale potrepštine? Iz kojeg razloga bi to radila?

----------


## Lenni

i meni su neke stvari čudne tu.
Čak sam pomislila da ona možda te stvarčice prodaje..ma teško je ovako bilo što zaključiti.
Nekak si mislim da sam ja možda u njenoj situaciji i da vidim da mi ljudi žele pomoći bila bi 100% iskrena i ispričala svoju priču od A do Ž(mislim ak nemam kaj strašnog za sakrit) jer bi time zadobila njihovo povjerenje i sigurno bi mi pomogli još i više.Pogotovo ako znam da djeci nemam što dati za jest.Mislim da je mogla shvatiti da vi koje ste se nalazile s njom niste soc.služba koja joj želi oduzeti dijete nego dobre i plemenite osobe i da bi trebala biti iskrena da bi joj se dobrim vratilo.
Stalno imam neki čudan osjećaj da se ona nekog ili nečeg boji!
Pomoći ću joj opet ali mislim da to nije neko trajno rješenje.

----------


## Lulu

ja nekako imam osjećaj da ona tog svog muža/dečka/štajeveć ima za vratom. nerijetko žene prose po ulici pa moraju zaradu davati muškarcima. na kraju, ipak je troje djece kod njega. 
nije mi jasno ni to da je izrodila četvoro djece, a da nikada nije dobivala nikakvu pomoć od države, hzzo, tko već to daje. osobito ako ima pravo na to. gdje su onda ti novci? pa netko joj je morao to reći, makar u bolnici ili pedijatrica. sigurno znaju njenu situaciju, pa nije kloštar njujork.
sve skupa je jako klimavo. prikupila sam posteljinu, ručnike, kozmetiku za nju, ponešto za bebača. želim da to dobije ona, a ne da netko drugi to uzima, prodaje ili raspačava.

----------


## Deaedi

> Daj Muki, habatepatek, nisu svi jednako okretni i snalažljivi, bistri i kajznam kaj sve još.


Ja se  slazem s Mukicom, nekako mi njezina prica ne drzi vodu...Rado cu joj pomoci, ali neka se sve to jos malo iskristalizira.




> Ja joj želim svu sreću ovog svijeta jer za razliku od neke druge koja bi bez puno razmišljanja dala to dijete od sebe, ona malenog voli i brine se za njega najbolje što sirotica zna, ne možeš  očekivati od nikoga više od toga


Drago mi je da ne da malog od sebe, ali kaj je sa prvo troje djece  :? Pa ni oni nisu bas veliki, koliko mogu imati, izmedju 2-5g?

----------


## Tihana05

Lulu, i meni se nekako cini da taj njezin decko ima neku ulogu u svemu tome. Ali nisu djeca kod njega, nego kod njezina oca. 
Sad, je li ona u takvoj situaciji da je u smrtnom strahu prema tom decku i on je na sve to tjera (ali zasto onda toliko spominje hranu i govori da je gladna?!) ili nesto trece, nisam pametna. Prvo dijete rodila je sa 16 godina, jedno vrijeme su zivjeli kod njegovih pa je ona odlucila otici kad je vidjela da je vara. To je njezina verzija. Cudni su mi njezini motivi, da nesto mulja, trazila bi novce i igrala na tu kartu. Jako joj je neugodno kad prica o tome, da je muljatorica, drugacije bi to poslozila. Valjda  :Sad:

----------


## bucka

meni se biljana cini skroz neiskvarenom i naivnom!!
mozda sam fulala u procjeni, ali ako stvarno mulja onda je opako dobra glumica!!

----------


## Tihana05

> meni se biljana cini skroz neiskvarenom i naivnom!!
> mozda sam fulala u procjeni, ali ako stvarno mulja onda je opako dobra glumica!!


To je i moje misljenje.

----------


## mendula

Ja vam vjerujem jer ste je vidjele uživo i s njom razgovarale više od tri riječi.

----------


## ivano2

Čitam sve današnje postove i pomalo se slažem sa svime što je napisano, jednostavno sam kao i Tihana i bucka malo u šoku kako se cijela priča razvija. I jednostavno ne mogu logično poslagati sve puzzle - naknada, 4 djece, tata, dečko/muž.... Ima toga još što mi se ne uklapa - npr. kad smo se jednom vidjele sa Biljanom je bila još jedna cura sa trbuhom do nosa - veli Biljana to joj je prijateljica pa zajedno prose. Ali meni nije dao vrag mira pa gledam ih a one su si tako slične da ne mogu biti sličnije - pitam da niste vas dvije rod - odgovor Ne, nismo. Ali jako ste si slične - odgovor "pa kao sestrične smo".  :? 
E sad meni nije žao ni hrane ni opreme za dijete, a najmanje jednih starih kolica pa čak ni poprilične sume novaca koje sam joj dala - ali jednostavno više ne znam u što da vjerujem. Nemojte me krivo shvatiti, nisam ni rasist ni ne znam što već - ali mislim da se radi o Romima (možda ona čak i ne ali dečko mi je sumnjiv) i da je možda ipak najpametnije prekinuti financijsku pomoć i eventualno (ali svako neka sam odvagne) nastavit slati hranu ili nešto opreme za dijete (pelene) odnosno za kuću. Ne znam... najradije bih da se varam ...ne mogu vjerovati da je ona tako dobra glumica....

----------


## Tihana05

kad sam prvi put srela Biljanu ne znajuci da sam upravo o njoj citala na forumu, uputila sam se prema Importanneu. Prvo sam naisla na jednu mladu mamu s dvomjesecnom curicom koja je prosila, deset metara dalje  - Biljana, isto s bebicom. Sad povezujem da su mozda i bile skupa. Joj, ko zna.
ivano2, mozda dobro mislis. Biljanin Matija je tamnije puti, cini mi se kao romsko dijete, vrlo moguce da je tata Rom. 
Sve to malo "smrdi", znam da je grozno, ali mozda sam jucer trebala kad smo se rastale i potajno krenuti za njom i vidjeti kamo ide. Nije iskljuceno da ih netko organizirano dovozi u prosnju...Ne bih htjela da je tako, ali...

----------


## LeaB

Ono što je jesno je da je žena u očajnoj situaciji i jedva pliva u svemu. A kad se tako nesretno situacija razvije ljudi često ne znaju kuda bi. Sve im se čiuni nemoguće, i vjerovatno je lakše poniziti se i prositi. A i to je tako očito kad netko odrasta u bjedi.

Možemo se mi čuditi (priznajem i ja se čudim) ali ipak je bolje pomoći. Usrećiti nekoga divan je čin pa makar i kratko. Što i kako se poslie ona nosi sa svime to je njena stvar.
Super ste što joj pružate ruku, a ne okrećete glavu.
 :Love:

----------


## TinnaZ

> Ono što je jesno je da je žena u očajnoj situaciji i jedva pliva u svemu. A kad se tako nesretno situacija razvije ljudi često ne znaju kuda bi. Sve im se čiuni nemoguće, i vjerovatno je lakše poniziti se i prositi. A i to je tako očito kad netko odrasta u bjedi.
> 
> Možemo se mi čuditi (priznajem i ja se čudim) ali ipak je bolje pomoći. Usrećiti nekoga divan je čin pa makar i kratko. Što i kako se poslie ona nosi sa svime to je njena stvar.
> Super ste što joj pružate ruku, a ne okrećete glavu.


 joj Lea   :Kiss:   :Saint:

----------


## snoopygirl

Lea   :Heart:

----------


## gejsha

razumijem to "prikrivanje" pogotovo ako kaze da joj se svi smiju u selu  :/  očito se boji ..svi ju osudjuju itd.  :/  

čudno zvuči cijela ta priča sto je je.. ali opet vas 5 podnosi izvjestaje tj. svaka zna po malo nijedna cijelu priču.. ili se varam  :/  

Da trazi novac rekla bi prevara neka ali ako trazi hranu tu stvarno nevidim što ima muljati to nemoze prodavati na placu kao "rabljenu robu"  :/

Mislim da bi nju trebalo uhvatit za ruku otici na socijalno..otici u zdravstvo.. neka da tamo svoj jmbg i nek joj točno kazu sto ona prima a sto neprima i na sto ima pravo a na sta nema  :/ 
pomoci joj naci nekakav posao ..

a neznam ni sama zalosno je   :Sad:

----------


## Lenni

*Tihana05* nije grozno što si mislila krenuti za njom da nešto više saznaš ako sumnjaš.Dala si joj i poklone i novac i želiš da to što si dala služi djetetu.Slažem se s Leom da treba pomoći i ja sam uvijek za i pomažem koliko god mogu,ali mi je žao ako sredstva dođu u pogrešne ruke a mogla sam pomoći nekome kome zaista treba.
Ne kažem da je Biljana takva ali sljedeći put kad joj budem išla nešto dati malo ću porazgovarati s njom onako ljudski i iskreno i tražit ću od nje da tako postupi jer mislim da je to jedini način da joj trajno pomognemo.
Ne želim ni pomišljati da je neko čeka iza ugla kome treba dati taj isprošeni novac jer bi u tom slučaju njezino dijete služilo kao žrtveno janje za eventualnu dobit,a to su definitivno kršenja prava jednog nedužnog djeteta!

----------


## Lenni

Zaista se nadam da je Biljana jedna ok osoba  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

cure, molim vas da se ne igrate detektiva i ne konstruirate priče.
ako želimo pomoći, nema smisla da onda razmišljamo kamo taj novac ide i hoće li ga ona "pametno" iskoristiti.
nije mi lijepo da sada ovdje rasplićemo nečiju životnu priču, gledamo kakva je boja kože tog dječaka i tko je s kime u srodstvu...

uvijek je nezahvalno uplitati se sa strane u nečiji život: ako možemo pomoći i ostati "izvan", učinimo tako... ako ne... to nije u našoj nadležnosti.

 :Heart:

----------


## Tihana05

Mislim da je ok pomoci ako nekome pomoc stvarno treba i eventualno potaknuti jos ljudi da se ukljuci. A ovo sto sada "raspredamo" price je vise u cilju da joj se stvarno pomogne ako je u teskoj situaciji (iako je ona, po meni, u svakom slucaju u teskoj situaciji). Ali ako iza nje stoji logistika koja nju i dijete koristi kao koristan alat za neku organiziranu prosnju, e to je onda druga prica. Najgore bi mi bilo da smo mi zbog njene zbunjenosti i cudnih interpretacija iskonstruirale cijelu pricu (koje su takodjer dio svakodnevice i ljudi nasjedaju nastojeci pomoci), a njoj je pomoc zaista potrebna.

----------


## Lulu

> Ne želim ni pomišljati da je neko čeka iza ugla kome treba dati taj isprošeni novac jer bi u tom slučaju njezino dijete služilo kao žrtveno janje za eventualnu dobit,a to su definitivno kršenja prava jednog nedužnog djeteta!


za naše društvo to nije ništa neobično. koliko djece prosi po ulicama? a kad im želiš kupit sladoled ili sendvič zbrišu jer ne mogu sladoled odnijeti onome iza ugla koji čeka da obave posao.

----------


## mamma san

> cure, molim vas da se ne igrate detektiva i ne konstruirate priče.
> ako želimo pomoći, nema smisla da onda razmišljamo kamo taj novac ide i hoće li ga ona "pametno" iskoristiti.
> nije mi lijepo da sada ovdje rasplićemo nečiju životnu priču, gledamo kakva je boja kože tog dječaka i tko je s kime u srodstvu...
> 
> uvijek je nezahvalno uplitati se sa strane u nečiji život: ako možemo pomoći i ostati "izvan", učinimo tako... ako ne... to nije u našoj nadležnosti.


Potpisujem u potpunosti.   :Smile:

----------


## dramica

> bucka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> meni se biljana cini skroz neiskvarenom i naivnom!!
> mozda sam fulala u procjeni, ali ako stvarno mulja onda je opako dobra glumica!!
> 
> 
> To je i moje misljenje.


sad sam malo u  :shock: od cijele priče...jučer sam se dosta dugo razgovarala s njom i baš mi je rekla da ima dogovor (sigurno s Tihanom) baš sam pričala u vezi oblačenja da malog ne utopljava,jer sam joj i ja poslala dosta ljetne robice za bebu,sada čujem da je bio u dugim rukavima,a meni je rekla da je lagano obučen...tako mi je žao da nije iskrena 100% jer bi joj mogle bolje i kvalitetnije pomoći,ali baš kaže MM:"ti bi htjela da je svijet idealan, ali ljudske sudbine ne možeš mijenjati".....ali ja eto ne mogu si pomoći...

----------


## mama courage

> ako želimo pomoći, nema smisla da onda razmišljamo kamo taj novac ide i hoće li ga ona "pametno" iskoristiti.
> 
> uvijek je nezahvalno uplitati se sa strane u nečiji život: ako možemo pomoći i ostati "izvan", učinimo tako... ako ne... to nije u našoj nadležnosti.


potpisujem.   :Heart:  treba znati halaliti.  :Grin:   :Wink:  il ste se o svemu trebale prije raspitati.

----------


## Milica

Potpuno sam nova na forumu, pa me zanima, može li Roda kao udruga otići s Biljanom ili bez nje u Centar za socijalni rad jer oni sigurno imaju više informacija o njezinom statusu nego netko tko je vidi na ulici. 

Treba se raspitati jer ovo sada zvuči jako jako klimavo.

U svakom slučaju, očito se radi o osobi koja nije upućena u svoja prava tako da joj u tom smislu stvarno treba pomoći.

----------


## Milica

Još nešto, bilo bi mi jako žao da joj darovani novac pokupi nekakav muž/dečko/ljubavnik :?

----------


## apricot

Roda kao Udruga se ne bavi pojedinačnim slučajevima...
malo nas je, a problematičnih slučajeva puno.

Sigurna sam kako u njezinoj općini postoji CZSS ili neki upravni referent koji joj može pomoći puno kvalitetnije nego mi odavde  :/

----------


## flower

dovoljno je nazvati czzs na njenom podrucju i pitati soc. radnike da li je pod skrbi centra i ako je stupiti u kontakt s njenim socijalcem, ako nije onda se moze sugerirati centru da obavi uvid u stanje obitelji.

----------


## TinnaZ

Biljana prima pomoć od czs, dakle u kontaktu je s njima.

----------


## Lenni

*Tihanu05* u potpunosti potpisujem  :Smile:

----------


## ornela_m

Mislim da ako ce se naka od forumasica naci s Biljanom ovih dana, potrebno je opet i opet popricati s njom, u svjetlu novih (polu)saznanja. Koliko je realno od nje ocekivati da ce shvatiti da vecu pomoc moze dobiti ako bude do kraja iskrena, u to nisam sigurna, jer ne znam koliko se do sada u zivotu u nekoga/nesto mogla pouzdati da bi u ovom slucaju bilo drugacije. 
Naravno da je nama cudan rezon kojim se isplati dati 95 kuna za kartu do Zagreba, no sta ako njen nacin razmisljanja govori da je bolje potrositi toliko, da ne bi izgubila ono sto taj dan moze dobiti od nekoga ili isprositi. Takvih "sta ako" je milion. Mi mozemo samo nagadjati, a to je najnezahvalnije. Sto se mene tice, zauzimam stav da je nevina u svemu ovome dok se ne pokaze da je kriva, radije nego obratno. Ja imam srecu moci dati od svog viska i to ne zaboravljam. I radije cu zaliti za tim viskom i vlastitom naivnoscu, nego zivjeti sa sobom znajuci da je moje malo nekome moglo biti ili jeste puno.

----------


## Tihana05

Mene je maloprije nazvala Biljana da mi kaze da ipak prima onu naknadu (oko 3 000 kn), ali je u velikim dugovima otprije te da ne bi htjela da svi mi koji joj pomazemo mislimo da ona laze. Valjda ju je neka forumasica iskreno pitala za to. Rekla je cak da joj je susjeda savjetovala da je "te gospodje koje joj pomazu" dodju posjetiti pa ce najbolje vidjeti kako zivi. 
Spomenula mi je da bi trebala nesto namjestaja, a cak bi i uzela na otplatu neki madrac jer joj mala dosta piski u krevet. Ne znam, i dalje mi ju je zao.

----------


## Deaedi

> Mene je maloprije nazvala Biljana da mi kaze da ipak prima onu naknadu (oko 3 000 kn), ali je u velikim dugovima otprije te da ne bi htjela da svi mi koji joj pomazemo mislimo da ona laze. .


Ajoj...

Mislim, htjela bi joj pomoci...vec sam htjela uplatiti i cekam da se sve ispadne dobro, ali Biljana ide sve dalje i dalje...

----------


## gejsha

Deaedi ako mislish da joj nisu potrebni novci kupi joj u toj vrijednosti brasno,tijesto, ulje itd. 

ako "vara" onda vara sebe i boga a ne nas .. sve se vrati kad tad bilo to dobro ili loše   :Wink:

----------


## ms. ivy

ja bih vam zaista savjetovala da preko nadležnih institucija pokušate doznati pravo stanje i vrstu pomoći koja je biljani potrebna.

raspredanje njezine priče po forumu nije korektno prema njoj, a pogotovo nagađanja o porijeklu njezine djece i tome slično - iako iza njih stoji dobra namjera.

----------


## Mukica

...

----------


## Tihana05

> ja bih vam zaista savjetovala da preko nadležnih institucija pokušate doznati pravo stanje i vrstu pomoći koja je biljani potrebna.
> 
> raspredanje njezine priče po forumu nije korektno prema njoj, a pogotovo nagađanja o porijeklu njezine djece i tome slično - iako iza njih stoji dobra namjera.


Apsolutno se slazem, malo je sve to krenulo u krivom smjeru. Sigurna sam samo da je sve to u dobroj namjeri i da nitko na ovu temu ne dolazi kako bi pratio zanimljive zaplete i rasplete. Ali i ja sam osjecala obvezu reci kako se prica razvija i sto sam novo saznala jer ne bi bilo posteno da se na temelju prvotne price pokrecu velike akcije pomoci za Biljanu koja je s malim sama na svijetu, a situacija je ocito ipak drugacija, iako i dalje mislim da joj treba pomoci barem u hrani i opremi. To opet ostaje da svatko sam odluci.

----------


## Lulu

sad ćete me vjerojatno razapeti no ja moram reći da mi se čini da biljana uopće nije takva naivka kao što sam mislila. nevjerojatno mi je to što se dešava zadnjih dana. prvo iskren razgovor i važna priznanja, a onda narudžba što joj treba. mislila sam da ćemo joj najviše pomoći time što ćemo joj ukazati na prava koja joj pripadaju kao državljanki ove zemlje i kao majci. no izgleda da je ona to već prokljuvila. a usput je našla i nas malo posisat. ja se sve više bojim za to dijete, nosi ga na rukama dok ima kolica, oblači ga u duge rukave dok joj stiže hrpa ljetne robice... bojim se da je dijete samo rekvizit kako zaradit novac. ne zaboravimo da već ima troje djece. šta je s njima? i oni su poslužili i odslužili svoje?
s jedne sam strane ljuta ko pas jer nas tako vesla, a s druge mi se srce para od ovakvih tužnih priča. rekao bi naš narod, sirotinjo i bogu si teška.
i dalje želim pomoći, i dalje prikupljam (i kupujem) stvari no sve više se osjećam preveslano.
eto. rekla sam. kill me!

----------


## ms. ivy

> cure, molim vas da se ne igrate detektiva i ne konstruirate priče.
> ako želimo pomoći, nema smisla da onda razmišljamo kamo taj novac ide i hoće li ga ona "pametno" iskoristiti.
> nije mi lijepo da sada ovdje rasplićemo nečiju životnu priču, gledamo kakva je boja kože tog dječaka i tko je s kime u srodstvu...
> 
> uvijek je nezahvalno uplitati se sa strane u nečiji život: ako možemo pomoći i ostati "izvan", učinimo tako... ako ne... to nije u našoj nadležnosti.


podsjetiti ću na apricotin post i još jednom zamoliti da ovdje ne nagađamo i ne razvlačimo biljaninu "priču".

----------


## ivano2

Kao jedna od začetnica ove cijele priče molim administratorice da ovaj topic zaključaju.

Sve vas forumašice koje ste voljne i možete pomoći bilo putem paketa (hrana, pelene, itd) ili opreme za kuću ili novčano molim da se za Biljaninu adresu ili broj mobitela obrate putem pp-a izravno na forumašice Tihana05, TinnaZ ili meni. Odluku pomoći ili ne svatko od nas mora ipak donijeti sam.

----------


## momze

prema zelji, topik zakljucavam.
moderatorica neka odluci hoce li ga i koliko dugo ostaviti kako bi ga drugi mogli vidjeti i ukljuciti se u pruzanje pomoci, ukoliko zele.

----------

